# My entire collection



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2013)

Orchid collection Nov. 2013
BLC Good News x Erin Kobayashi BS
Catasetum Dagny (5) BS/NBS
Cycnoches cooperi BS spiking
Cycnodes Chiriqui BS
Dendrobium spectabile seedling
Fdk. After Dark BS
Miltonopsis NOID BS whiner
Mormodia Leopard Drops x catasetum Donna Wise seedling
Paph delenatii BS
Paph hirsutissimum v. esquirolei (7) seedling
Paph kolopakingii seedling
Paph rothschildianum (GV x DF) BS
Paph venustum BS
Paph venustum v measureianum NBS
Paph venustum v measureianum (compot)
Paph (Kolosand x Angel Hair) (4) seedling
Paph (Apple Jack x Zephyrus Grand Macabre) BS whiner
Paph Bel Royal BS 
Paph Billy Cardilino (2) NBS
Paph Honey BS
Paph Lady Isabel BS spiking
Paph Magic Lantern (compot)
Paph Michael Koopowitz BS
Paph Prince Edward of York (30+/- in compots)
Phrag Cape Sunset BS
Phrag Inca Embers 'Windy Hill' division NBS 
Phrag Jason Fischer seedling
Psychopsis Mendenhall BS
Phal NOID (4) BS 3 spiking
SLC World Vacation BS 
Vanilla planifolia v variegata (12" cutting)

I counted 50 pots. Wow. That's it? And I'm already out of space.
BS = previously bloomed, most multi growth 
(Whiner = doesn't like hot bright conditions...)
Majority from Windy Hill, some from Orchid Inn, catasetums from SVO, others society meeting pickups or eBay.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a nice start.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2013)

AdamD said:


> .....(Whiner = doesn't like hot bright conditions...)


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: I was wondering about that! 
Have you not learned to appreciate shade lovers yet?
Boy will that list grow in no time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> ...
> Boy will that list grow in no time!


Yup, hang around here, and it will grow exponentially!


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2013)

That looks like a nice shopping list for me. Thanks!


----------



## Harlz (Nov 12, 2013)

Quite a nice mix of plants there, eclectic even.

LOL at your whiners. I've got a few of those too but I haven't worked out if it's my growing medium, light or some other condition. But that's all part of the fun innit? :rollhappy:


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, it's a start. I have to be selective with such little space. But now the bulk majority of my spending is going towards building a shadehouse in the spring. Those compots aren't going to stay tiny forever (hopefully). It's a modest list but I've filled it with what I like. I have a feeling I'm going to look back at that list one day and wish I had the time to care for each individual plant the way I do now. But, the collection will grow. They always do. And Rose, I appreciate the shade lovers, they just don't appreciate me!


----------



## orchideya (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice collection.
I am waiting for my Lady Isabel to spike, and waiting, and waiting....


----------



## ALToronto (Nov 12, 2013)

Just wait till you get a couple of flasks...


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2013)

ALToronto said:


> Just wait till you get a couple of flasks...



Already got one under my belt, potted out almost a month ago, so far out of about 37 seedlings I've managed to keep around 30 alive. They're actually growing new leaves too! Not just sulking like I anticipated. As you can see I have a total of 5 compots, 3 from that flask.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 19, 2014)

*Update April 2014*

Just thought I'd update. Since I have so few it's easy to do. The list has grown a bit, I'm in the middle of changing my collection to better suit my tastes. I highly doubt I'll be buying anything in the near future if it's not a multi species or catasetinae. Thanks for looking!

Catasetum Dagny (6) BS
Cycnoches cooperi BS
Cycnodes Chiriqui BS
Dendrobium spectabile seedling
Fdk. After Dark BS
Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Oaxaca' division
Mormodia Leopard Drops x *Donna Wise seedling
Mormodia Leopard Drops 'Prscilla's Pink Panther' AM/AOS division
Paph delenatii x sib (Giant x Black Foliage) BS
Paph haynaldianum (Orchid Inn x Jackie AM/AOS) NBS*
Paph hirsutissimum v. esquirolei (3) seedling
Paph kolopakingii seedling (Taiwan breeding)
Paph kolopakingii (Jamboree HCC/AOS x Jeanie's Green Giant) NBS
Paph kolopakingii (Riopelle FCC/AOS x self) NBS
Paph lowii NBS
Paph rothschildianum (GV x DF) BS
Paph roth ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS) seedling
Paph roth ('Black Diamond' x 'Atticus' AM/AOS) seedling
Paph roth*('Saltin Pepper' x 'Western*
Monarch' FCC/OZ) NBS
Paph roth*('Imperial Wings' SM/JOGA x 'Titanic' GM/JOGA) NBS
Paph roth ('Imperial Wings' SM/JOGA x 'Perfection' GM/JOGA) NBS
Paph roth*('Revolution' B/CSA x 'Mont Millais' FCC/ RHS FCC/AOS) NBS
Paph sanderianum x sib seedling
Paph stonei ('MBG' x 'Jean') seedling
Paph venustum v measureianum (compot)
Paph (Kolosand x Angel Hair) seedling
Paph (gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior' x kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS) NBS
Paph (stonei 'Jean' x Kolosand 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS) NBS
Paph. Bel Royal (kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschidianum 'New Dimension') BS
Paph Cereal Killer (Apple Jack 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x Zephyrus Grand Macabre 'Burgundy Glow' AM/AOS) NBS
Paph Greta Kooiker*(Shin-Yi's Pride 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS x parishii 'Green Spiders') NBS*
Paph Lady Isabel (stonei 'The Best' x roth 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS) BS*
Paph Magic Lantern (compot)
Paph Prince Edward of York (30+/- in compots)
Phrag Inca Embers 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS division BS*
Phrag Jason Fischer seedling
Phal NOID (2) BS
Phal Madeline Hayden BS
Vanilla planifolia v variegata (12" cutting)

That's it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2014)

Impressive. But it will grow...


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice collection! I admire your focus, my plant collection is all over the map though WRT slippers I've mostly stuck with Parvis. If you feel the need to make room for more roths and kolos I'd be happy to take some Magic Lantern seedlings off your hands...


----------



## abax (Apr 20, 2014)

Where's lowii??? Please tell me it didn't go to orchid heaven.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I did forget to add it to the list Angela! It wasn't a recent purchase so I didn't have it documented. List amended. Thanks for pointing that out! It has found a happy home


----------



## AdamD (Apr 20, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> Very nice collection! I admire your focus, my plant collection is all over the map though WRT slippers I've mostly stuck with Parvis. If you feel the need to make room for more roths and kolos I'd be happy to take some Magic Lantern seedlings off your hands...



Thanks! I'd be very interested in the future. They're still little guys, biggest maybe 3" ls. Good looking seedlings though. When the time is right...


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2014)

good growing


----------



## AdamD (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's some pics. Sorry for the glare...

Most BS and NBS plants are under 400w HPS




Getting an LED for roths




Seedlings under 4 x 2' T5s




Orchideya asked about PEoY seedlings, first 3 pots in front row. I counted 23.




Small but growing! Next purchase, window AC unit! It's going to get hot soon.


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2014)

They look great! 
My sandies are much smaller, but I have re-potted them and probably provided some set back with that. You will be amaized how many new roots they have...


----------



## tianmi (May 8, 2014)

*Hi*

Cool.:rollhappy:


----------



## AdamD (Aug 24, 2014)

Haven't added anything in awhile. Finally got around to taking a few bad pics.

Catasetinae take over. Look at the pic from April and the one now... 





Happy seedlings





The last phrag I own, a survivor, spiking (Inca Embers 'Windy Hill AM/AOS)





Spiking Cyc. cooperi. 2nd bloom


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2014)

hey adam looks like those roth seedlings i sent you are doing great!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 24, 2014)

Hell yes! They are repotted and growing roots like crazy. working on new leaves. Lost a few leaves on one but it's stabilized and growing. Great purchase, can't thank you enough.


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol... goldenrose is right. Better get a greenhouse or designated grow area if you don't have one already


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a total obsession


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 24, 2014)

wow!!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 24, 2014)

Troy, I built a room in my basement last fall. One 400w HPS light, one 250, and one T5 for seedlings. Aaaand, I'm out of space. Problem with greenhouse (besides lack of funds) is harsh winters. Last winter one day didn't get into positive degrees. Thinking about expanding the room. Ugh. It was an undertaking the first go around.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2014)

Maximize the shelving units. Looks like you could gain use of some vertical space.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 24, 2014)

The 250w and the T5 are stacked. The problem I have now is with water dripping from pot to pot. I could put more T5s under the big HPS, but then the plants under it would be on the floor, which poses insect/algal problems. I have room for another bakers rack, but that is a backup plan for when the seedlings grow up. Then the load on the circuit breaker and eventually the extra energy costs would be the next problem. We're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2014)

Hahaha! Indoor/home growers unite!!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 8, 2014)

Ok, after the sale I thought I should update. I'm sorry if you see a plant on there that was in the sale and I said was unavailable, it's not you, it's me. Some had sentimental value and I just couldn't cut the cord... Forgive me. 

Catasetum Dagny (6) BS
Catasetum Lovena seedling*
Catasetum (denticulatum x Frilly Doris) seedling
Catasetum (Portagee Star x fimbriatum) seedling
Cycnoches cooperi BS
Cycnoches warscewiczii (2) seedling
Cycnodes Chiriqui BS
Fdk. After Dark (2) seedling
Fdk. After Dark 'SVO Black pearl' clone BS
Fdk Julio David Rios (3) NBS
(Morm colossus x Cyc. warscewiczii) seedling
Mormodia Leopard Drops 'Prscilla's Pink Panther' AM/AOS division
Paph delenatii x sib (Giant x Black Foliage) BS
Paph roth ('Rex' FCC/AOS x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS) (3) seedling
Paph roth ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA) (3) seedling
Paph roth ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS) seedling
Paph roth ('Saltin Pepper' x 'Western*
Monarch' FCC/OZ) NBS
Paph roth ('Imperial Wings' SM/JOGA x 'Titanic' GM/JOGA) NBS
Paph venustum v measureianum (compot)
Paph. Bel Royal (kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschidianum 'New Dimension') BS
Paph Cereal Killer (Apple Jack 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x Zephyrus Grand Macabre 'Burgundy Glow' AM/AOS) NBS
Paph Lady Isabel (stonei 'The Best' x roth 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS) BS*
Paph Prince Edward of York (10+/- in compots)


----------



## Carkin (Nov 8, 2014)

Still a VERY nice collection! Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## AdamD (May 31, 2015)

Ok after the recent acquisitions I figured I'd update


Orchid Collection June 2015

Catasetum Dagny (6) BS
Catasetum (Jose Abalo x fimbriatum v. morrieanum) seedling
Ctsm pileatum (jumbo green gold x dinner plate) seedling
Ctsm (Louise Clarke x Frilly Doris) 2 seedlings
Ctsm (Portagee Star x Louise Clarke) seedling
Ctsm Ten Dragons seedling
Ctsm Louise Clarke seedling
Ctsm Susan Fuchs seedling
Cycnoches cooperi BS
Cycnoches warscewiczii (2) seedling
Cycd Lorraine Lee seedling
Fdk. After Dark (2) seedling
Fdk Julio David Rios (3) NBS
Fdk After Dark 'Amazing' x Cyc. warscewiczii '2004 Best seedling
Mo. Painted Desert x ctsm Louise Clarke seedling
Mo. Painted Desert x ctsm Jose Abalo seedling
Mo. Painted Desert x ctsm Orchidglade 'Jamie's Tortured Midnight' seedling
(Morm colossus x Cyc. warscewiczii) seedling
Mormodia Barnabas Collins BS
Mormodia Leopard Drops 'Prscilla's Pink Panther' AM/AOS division
Paph (Kolosand 'Sweetie-P-Pie' x Prince Edward of York 'Windy Hill') seedling
Paph delenatii x sib (Giant x Black Foliage) BS
Paph roth ('Rex' FCC/AOS x 'Perfection' FCC/AOS) (3) seedling
Paph roth ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' GM/JOGA) (3) seedling
Paph roth ('Saltin Pepper' x 'Western*
Monarch' FCC/OZ) NBS
Paph roth ('Imperial Wings' SM/JOGA x 'Titanic' GM/JOGA) NBS
Paph roth (Chester Hill x Red Baron)
BS
Paph. Bel Royal (kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschidianum 'New Dimension') BS
2 paph Cereal Killer (Apple Jack 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS x Zephyrus Grand Macabre 'Burgundy Glow' AM/AOS) NBS, BS
Paph Lady Isabel (stonei 'The Best' x roth 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS) BS*
Paph Prince Edward of York (10+/- in compots)
Phal Beasley BS

50 pots. Maxed out.*


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2015)

Nice bunch of Roths you got there


----------



## AdamD (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. I'm really excited for the 'Western Monarch' x 'Saltin Pepper' cross after seeing the one TON bloomed... Mine just started a new growth, but had a major spider mite setback... Hopeful for next year's blooming season, along with the 'Imperial Wings' x 'Titanic'


----------



## AdamD (May 22, 2016)

What a difference a year makes... Downsized considerably to spend less time with my hobby and more time with my family. Mission accomplished. My wife is going back to school in 2 weeks, so we'll have even less time then, but it will be worth it in the long run.

Decided to build a small (and I do mean small) shadehouse out back. It's a learning experience... 5' x 5', cost me less than $100 to build (minus shade cloth). So far so good, I believe. One drawback is that today the outdoor temp is 75F, but it's 90F inside. Might need more fans, more shade. Something to tinker with. Light on paphs is about 1500 fc. On catasetinae is about 4200 fc. 









Plants inside-

Catasetum pileatum v. imperiale ('Pierre Couret' HCC/AOS x 'SVO Blood Red')

Catasetum pileatum v. imperiale 'SVO Blood Red' division!

Catasetum Brent's Black Hawk division

Catasetum Dagny 'Moonchild'

Clowesia Jumbo Grace 

Fdk (Mo. Painted Desert 'SVO' x Ctsm. Orchidglade 'JTM')

Fdk (Fdk. Dark There After 'Dark Daze' x Ctsm. Orchidglade 'JTM')

Fdk. Dark There After division

Fdk. Julio David Rios

Paph delenatii ('Giant' x 'Black Foligue')

Paph (Rasin Pie x Supersuk)

Paph (Ruth Wright x Nulight)

Phal NOID


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2016)

Enjoy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (May 23, 2016)

Nice


----------



## bullsie (May 23, 2016)

A very nice collection of Catesetums AdamD! Mine are still growing nicely, well, they started growing nicely. Just came out of hibernation and now growing like weeds. Again, thanks so very much. And I'm envious of your shadehouse!


----------



## AdamD (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Susan! Glad to hear they're doing well! Looking forward to pics some day!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2016)

I should repot my cycnoches in clear plastic pots, so I can enjoy their massive root system!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 21, 2016)

Some new acquisitions from Mr. Manrique! 
Left to right:
Mormodes andicola
Mormodes rolfeana
Mormodes variabilis
Mormodes warscewiczii 
Cycnoches cooperii


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice plants.


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2016)

Glad you are still growing


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

Justin said:


> Glad you are still growing



I'm growing and the collection is as well. Faster than I'd anticipated


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

Catamodes (Catamodes Dragons Tail 'Dark Tale' x Ctsm. Orchidglade 'Davie Ranches' AM/AOS) NBS

Catasetum pileatum v. imperiale ('Pierre Couret' HCC/AOS x 'SVO Blood Red') BS

Catasetum pileatum v. imperiale 'SVO Blood Red' division

Catasetum Brent's Black Hawk division

Catasetum Dagny 'Moonchild'
(Ctsm. Brent's Black Hawk x Ctsm. pileatum v. imperiale) BS

Clowesia Jumbo Grace 'Jumbo Orchids' BM/TOGA division

Cycnoches cooperii BS

Cycnoches Pineapple Popcorn (Cyc. Kevin Clarke 'SVO' FCC/AOS x Cyc. warszewiczii 'SVO' AM/AOS) BS x 2

Fredclarkeara (Fdk. Frank Smith 'SVO' FCC/AOS x Ctsm. John C. Burchett 'Ursa Major' FCC/AOS) seedling

Fredclarkeara (Fdk. After Midnight 'SVO Dark Beauty' FCC/AOS x Ctsm. John C Burchett 'Ursa Major' FCC/AOS) seedling

Fredclarkeara Dark There After (Fdk. After Dark x Ctsm. Donna Wise) division

Fredclarkeara Gemstones (Mo. Painted Desert 'SVO' x Ctsm. Orchidglade 'JTM') BS

Fredclarkeara Julio David Rios (Mormodia Leopard Drops 'SVO' x Ctsm. Donna Wise 'Amber') BS

Fredclarkeara Majestic Orchids Shopper (Fdk. Dark There After 'Dark Daze' x Ctsm. Orchidglade 'JTM') BS

Mormodes andicola BS

Mormodes morenoi seedling

Mormodes rolfeana BS

Mormodes variabilis BS

Mormodes warscewiczii BS

Mormodes (Morm. Exotic Treat 'Orange Leopard' x Morm. Nitty Gritty 'SVO II') seedling

Mormodes (Morm. Wild Rainbow 'BB' x Morm. Nitty Gritty 'Darkness') seedling x 2

Mormodia Leopard Drops (Clowesia Rebecca Northern x mormodes lawrenciana) division

Mormodia (Clowesia dodsoniana x Mormodes Dragon's Delight)

Paph delenatii ('Giant' x 'Black Foligue') BS

Paph ((Raisin Pie x Supersuk) x sib) BS

Paph (Ruth Wright x Nulight) BS

Phal NOID 'Beasley' BS


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice pick ups. Means my plants should be here soon.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 26, 2016)

Wow~ growing at such speed! Good for you!

You got rid of your fabulous cooperi last year and got a new one??

I got myself Cycnoches Pineapple Popcorn, too!
can never have enough of yellow/green flowers, although mine has not yet flowered.


----------

